# CaribSea Aragonite Aragamax Select Substrate



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

good day all
is CaribSea Aragonite Aragamax Select Substrate any good? is it better than using pool sand?
i have a 125 gallon tank all male peacock/hap


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

I have caribsea sahara sand in my 75g it looks great and has held up well. Pool sand may look like the best substrate to someone else all personal preference. I personally use caribsea and liked the results.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

jalz1222 said:


> good day all
> is CaribSea Aragonite Aragamax Select Substrate any good? is it better than using pool sand?
> i have a 125 gallon tank all male peacock/hap


I have had it in one tank or another for 5-6 years. It's a great substrate in my opinion. I haven't used pfs.


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

thanks for the help guys


----------

